# ~XXXWG SSSBBW story?



## Chaser_of_Lemmings (Jun 25, 2008)

There's a story I'm looking for, I haven't seen in years, but consists of some nice imagery that's quite nice for my tastes up until closer to the ending where she takes up like half of a pool. -,-; My memory is just good enough to tease my consciousness but vague enough to where I can't find it myself. As far as notes, there was a machine involved (which I very much enjoyed), and I think it was up her rear if I'm not mistaken (one of aspects I didn't particularly care for). I think it was one of the classic stories of the cocky girl that somehow falls in love with fattening but gets too carried away and wants out or something. Towards the end, after she's kicked her fat habit, so to speak, one night whilst going to the pool (she's still fat, though not as much, and as the story describes, I think, it was one of the only places where she felt like she really had much mobility anymore) she realizes after stepping into the "water" that it's the same solution as she used to get pumped full of or something, and her lover has returned again. Lastly, the story had a rather odd ending: mid-pumping (the part where she gets to be about half the size of the pool) I vaguely recall the author ending it on some note like "and that's all I've come up with so far". All I can honestly recall is that it was something very abrupt. Keep in mind this not have been the final draft, so it might not rule out some possibilities. Thanks


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 25, 2008)

This one?

...


----------



## Chaser_of_Lemmings (Jun 27, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> This one?
> 
> ...



Nah, thanks though. Not a half bad story either ^_^


----------

